# High & Dry revamped



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

This is one of my earlier paintings I wasn't totally happy with, whilst I was pleased with the boat in the foreground the rest of the painting with the grey sky didn't sit right. So I put it back on my easel and experimented with some colour. I rather like the result but your comments would be very much appreciated.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## 0rbt0 (Oct 5, 2016)

Having not seen the original, I like what you have here! One nitpick. I will say that with all that color in the sky, I started looking for touches of in water in the foreground.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Orbt0, 
Thanks for viewing and taking the time to comment, it is appreciated. I have since done more work on this piece, I have removed the shapeless boat to the mid right and replaced it with a clump of seaseed and a couple of gulls. And yes I have picked up some reflection of the red sky in the water/wet sand by the main boat. It may change again but at the moment I have put it away and moved on to a new project.
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Grampy, we need to see the changes or we won't believe you made them.:wink:


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Dickhutchings,
I am conscious of the fact that this piece has been posted twice before and I didn't want to come across in the wrong way by posting it too many times. I will however carry out the changes I have in mind and then I will gladly post it again.
Thanks,
Steve.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

We don't mind at all. Post away.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> We don't mind at all. Post away.


Ditto! :biggrin:


----------

